# Should I still ride?



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

I feel light headed, dizzy, I get the chills, feel sick to my stomach off and on, I have a headache and my whole body ahcey. I had a fever last night. Should I still ride my hors?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Given your history of falls, I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Trusty, I am sorry, but this is not a medical forum......there may be some doctors here, but nobody should give you medical advice. Specially given your history, as Drafty pointed out.....


----------



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

It sounds like you have the flu! You probably shouldn't get out of bed. Let alone ride.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You shouldn't ride if you feel light headed and/or dizzy


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If you have to ask, the answer would always be no.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Trusty, based on your posting history injury/illness seem to be the rule rather than the exception. In light of this, I suggest you get your parents to take you to a doctor.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Go to the doctor and get all that illness checked out, that's is not right. Don't ride either, take care of yourself!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Trusty Rusty said:


> I feel light headed, dizzy, I get the chills, feel sick to my stomach off and on, I have a headache and my whole body ahcey. I had a fever last night. Should I still ride my hors?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Based on your repeated falls from your horse, and your repeated head trauma, I really am apalled on why you keep asking over and over. 

*NO*, do not ride your horse. As we've told you a million times.

I'm sure that's what your doctor told you as well 

Light-headed, dizzy, chills, nausea, etc are all symptoms of HEAD TRAUMA.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

If it is real, you have something medically wrong. Go to a doctor.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

For future reference, when you think you have a troll, the proper procedure is to report the post and let the moderators handle it from there. :wink:


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Thank you for replies. I'm getting better I will not ride until I heal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

In the future OP, when you feel ill and want to ride, tell your parents! Ask them if it is allowed, they are there next to you and can better assess your condition. I would really hate to see you get hurt and not be able to ride anymore and have to give up horses.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

While I'm into the old day you know rub some dirt in it and get over it as I am studying to be a nurse people literally have no idea how important recovery time is. I know some girls where I am who will get injured either horse related or not and still get back on the next day, they don't understand what they're opening themselves up for really.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Moderating X 2*

Some posts have been removed and some edited in keeping with HF rules


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The Rugby World Cup is being played in the UK at the moment and like your football it is a heavy contact sport. 

There was a programme on head trauma and the research into it. 

Concussion is common in both of these sports, generally only mild, so often players continue, this is proving to be even more dangerous than previously thought.

Mostly with Football players where more research has been done, it is found that players are more likely to suffer at an earlier age of a dofferent form of Dementia. It is found in the brains of rugby players. 

This is something new and as a person has to be dead so the brain can be examined, it is in the early stages of research.

Made me think. As to what is happening inside my head!


----------

